# Cluster



## Stuster (29/1/07)

So, by popular demand  , this week we look at a traditional American variety, Cluster.

So what can you tell us about this hop? How do you use them - bittering, flavour, aroma? What styles have you used them for? What hop combinations are they good for? Are there any commercial beers available here using this hop? Any other tips for using this hop?

Tell us all you know so we can all make the best beer we can. :chug: 

From here.



> Cluster (United States)
> Specifications
> Pedigree: Not known but possibly a result of a cross between an English variety and an American male hop.
> Aroma: Floral and spicy
> ...


----------



## Chris (29/1/07)

Dont they use it in XXXX and carlton?
If they do its not bad


----------



## Steve (29/1/07)

Chris said:


> Dont they use it in XXXX and carlton?
> If they do its not bad




thats a good start


----------



## RobW (29/1/07)

I used Cluster flowers quite a bit last year mostly for bittering in English style bitters & pales.
It didn't seem to have too much individual character - a bit bland, although finishing with EKG or Cascade probably masked most of that anyway.

I did one Bitter that was Cluster all the way through & it was fairly underwhelming.

So for me, nothing to write home about.

And yes, apparently it is used in XXXX.


----------



## Steve (29/1/07)

RobW said:


> I used Cluster flowers quite a bit last year mostly for bittering in English style bitters & pales.
> It didn't seem to have too much individual character - a bit bland, although finishing with EKG or Cascade probably masked most of that anyway.
> 
> I did one Bitter that was Cluster all the way through & it was fairly underwhelming.
> ...




anyone in Canberra want to buy a kilo of cluster flowers :lol:


----------



## winkle (29/1/07)

They certianly use it in sparing quantities in XXXX as a flavour/aroma hop. I make a "Forecks" Pale Ale as a crossover beer for my megaswill drinking mates. Haven't got the recipe here but I think I used a plug addition for both flavour and aroma with 24gm? POR as bittering. Drunk fresh it has a reasonably floral note diminishing noticebly to a XXXX aroma after a month or so in keg (a good easy drinker so it doesn't last that long).


----------

